# Keeping grub bodies in place on a jig



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Put the body on the hook and slide it up over the collar with the jagged piece near the end. Pull it back to expose the collar and put a drop of super glue around the collar. Pull the grub back over the collar snug to the head. Let dry thoroughly and ready to use. The gills/craps won't pull the body back around the hook as easily which affects hook setting.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for the tip


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

That sounds very similar to how the Big Joshy swimbaits stay on their jigs as well. Great way to do it. One thing to add, though. Don't get the superglue on the grubs. It messes up the action of the tails, and it will also lead to cracking if you get too much on there. Good pointer cj


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been getting a lot of nice gills this spring on tiny white twister tails while crappie fishing. The crappie suck in the whole jig for good hookups, the gills seem to hit the tail a lot pulling the body off the jig and blocking the hook causing a lot of misses. I tried this and they stay up near the head a lot better. Good fishing to all!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hardest part is letting the glue dry long enough, so be patient


----------



## benelli1321 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sweet trick


----------

